# Best Eyebrow Kits?



## xoxoLaura (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey ladies, I wanted to buy an eyebrow kit with shaping gel, brush, powder, etc. to help shape my unruly brows, but wanted to know which brands you would recommend! Please let me know if a certain kind has worked well for you and is pretty easy to use. Thanks!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 15, 2007)

i have smashbox brow tech..its a powder and wax duo..its pricey..its 24 bucks then get an angle brush..i love it!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 15, 2007)

*My husband bought me the TARTE eyebrow kit a little while ago. I love it!!!  *

*It is a teeny little kit (small 'nuff to fit right into your mini-purse, or makeup kit). I believe they have three or four different shade choices for blondes, brunettes, etc. The kit contains: A colorless brow wax (this is great), a brow powder, a teeny lil' brow pencil (this is so cute; it's small, for sure...but it works!), a teeny pair of tweezers (again..small..but they get the job done..I've used these several times when I'm in the car and spot that 'stray hair'), a mini brow gel, aaand last, but not least, it comes with three universal brow stencils plus instructions on how to get your brows looking their 'best'.  I wasn't really that cheap, but with the mileage I've gotten out of it (with more to go!), I'd say it was money well-spent! Oh...did I mention the box is pink...and everything has it's own little "spot"...There is a compartement that 'twists' out (hard to describe) to reveal the brow powder and wax.  SO adorable!!*

*Another good choice would be one of Anastasia's kits (she's the brow-guru to the stars)...They are expensive, but they have some great stuff in 'em.  There are several varieties of kits (and items you can buy seperately)...and they are customizable for your coloring and needs. I've heard wonderful raves about these.*

*OR....Benefit Browzings...again, these come in a few different shades, and anyone I've ever heard from that has one of these kits LOVES it!!*

*Go to the Sephora website, and go to their "brows" section...you'll see literally TONS of stuff to choose from (it's almost dizzying)...Most every company has some sort of brow-product line, or kit...I hope I've narrowed a couple down for ya!!! Good luck, and have fun picking one out!*


----------



## xoxoLaura (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for all your help! It'll be a lot easier now that I have a few good brands to compare


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 15, 2007)

I love the Lancome Brow Duo.  It is the best brow product I have ever tried.  It has a brow powder and corresponding brow wax, but I think some of the shades are being discontinued, still, I think it might be worth a look.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 16, 2007)

in this forum, someone posted new products for Too Faced and one of them is a brow kit. their stencils looks similiar to the Anastasia brow stencils.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*My husband bought me the TARTE eyebrow kit a little while ago. I love it!!!  *_

 

Have any Asians used this?  I find the colours quite light, but the kit is so cute and handy!


----------



## star07 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have the Anastasia Brow Express kit and I like it a lot. It has stencils (which I swapped away and didn't use), a slanted brush, a brow highlighter, a brow wax, and two shades of brow powder. I didn't need a tweezer because I like my Tweezermans. The main goal was just to fill in my sparse eyebrows, my face is kind of small and didn't fit the eyebrow stencils, plus I like the shape they're in now.


----------



## ratmist (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxoLaura* 

 
_Hey ladies, I wanted to buy an eyebrow kit with shaping gel, brush, powder, etc. to help shape my unruly brows, but wanted to know which brands you would recommend! Please let me know if a certain kind has worked well for you and is pretty easy to use. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
One of the cheapest, and best-known beauty buys on makeupalley seems to be the N.Y.C. eyebrowzer.  You can check up on that on makeupalley.com

I have the kit in brunette.  I'm half Filipina, and this is my favourite eye brow kit for colour and wax.  It matches my skin colour and eyebrows perfectly.  I've used the smashbox eyebrow quad but found the wax was really the only thing I liked about it, and the price was ridiculous.  The colour did not suit me at all; it was black without a hint of brown, so it looked really stark on me.  Mixing it with the other shade in the kit just made it look muddy.

You don't buy the N.Y.C. for the brush or the tweezers - you buy it for the cheapness, the purse-size, and if the wax and colour powder works for you.  I'd recommend giving it a try before spending more on a pricier kit, especially if you're on a budget.  You may find it's exactly what you want.


----------



## jennzy (Jul 20, 2007)

benefit browzing!!!!!
i have very sparse brows and with this i have brows!
its also amazing for ppl who have unruly brows too! their ads for this is funny


----------

